# motor specs on old lathe



## tjb (May 6, 2017)

Hello, All.

This is a follow-up to an earlier post I probably placed on the wrong forum.  (Thanks for the good info and guidance I received from all who responded.)

Now, on to the next iteration in revitalizing a nice old machine:

I have recently acquired a very nice Kin Shin lathe built in 1976 - Model KS3.5FK.  While the machine is very tight, it is not running because the motor is not wired to it.  I doubt it is the original motor, and I'm not confident it is right for this machine.  It is a Westinghouse 1/2HP 110/220V 3450 RPM single phase.  It's my understanding, however, these type lathes were typically geared to run at 1725 RPMs on a 3/4 - 1 HP motor.

Anyone out there with experience on these older Taiwan lathes that might know more specifics on original motor configuration?  I've done a little research and found that this machine appears to be identical to a Jet model 1024.

Thanks in advance,
Terry


----------



## 4GSR (May 6, 2017)

Terry,

I'm familiar with the older Jet 12 x 36 bench lathe they built in the late 1970's into the late 1980's.  The motor was something like a 1 Kw or 1.5 HP.  And it was 1725 RPM.  I don't recall any of the jet lathes having a 3450 RPM motor on them.  The one I dealt with, the wiring had to be completely redone for the new motor.  The electrician we had just installed a typical light switch as you would use in your house!  Still being used when I left there.  Ken


----------



## tjb (May 7, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Terry,
> 
> I'm familiar with the older Jet 12 x 36 bench lathe they built in the late 1970's into the late 1980's.  The motor was something like a 1 Kw or 1.5 HP.  And it was 1725 RPM.  I don't recall any of the jet lathes having a 3450 RPM motor on them.  The one I dealt with, the wiring had to be completely redone for the new motor.  The electrician we had just installed a typical light switch as you would use in your house!  Still being used when I left there.  Ken


Thanks, Ken.
That confirms exactly what I anticipated.  Wired the Westinghouse on the workbench yesterday.  Good news: it works; bad news: thought it was going to levitate.  3450 RPMs is way too fast for this machine.
Don't understand all the ins-and-outs yet of hobby-machinist, but somehow I managed to have a 'conversation' with someone who posted an excellent thread on restoring an old Jet.  He still has the old motor and will send a photo of the specs later today.  For informational purposes, I will add that to this thread ASAP.
Thanks again,
Terry


----------

